# Rear Shock - Coil Spring Dimensions



## FULL_AWN (Jul 27, 2005)

I am looking at getting a new rear shock.

So typically there are two numbers accosiated with a spring, eg. 500 x 2.30

I know the 500 corresponds to the stiffness of the spring, what is the 2.30? Is it the # of coils per inch or something?

And how do you know how long the spring will be when ordering a new one.

I would imagine you would want the longest spring that you could fit on the body of the shock.

Also, are all springs the same diameter? Or is it shock dependant?

TIA


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

The 500 is the spring constant (ie. 500 lbs/in), the 2.30 is the stroke/travel, or how much the shock will be compressed. So if your shock has 2.3 inches of travel, you want a spring with 2.30. 

Now the length and diameter are a different story. I think you want the length as your current shock if you just want a stiffer spring, and I think that the diameter of the spring will depend on it's stiffness (stiffer spring = thicker spring material  ).

My big question is where to buy a new spring? I've been lookin but not findin  


If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will call me stupid and correct me.


----------



## FULL_AWN (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks man... I appreciate it.


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> The 500 is the spring constant (ie. 500 lbs/in), the 2.30 is the stroke/travel, or how much the shock will be compressed. So if your shock has 2.3 inches of travel, you want a spring with 2.30.
> 
> Now the length and diameter are a different story. I think you want the length as your current shock if you just want a stiffer spring, and I think that the diameter of the spring will depend on it's stiffness (stiffer spring = thicker spring material  ).
> 
> ...


Yer not stupid but I think I have a different view.

If your shock has a 2.3" stroke, you actually want a 2.5" coil. If you have a coil with the same stroke as your shock when it bottoms out the coils will smash into each other and be real harsh. The shock should bottom on the rubber stopper on the shaft, not the spring itself. So the coil should have a slightly longer stroke than the shock itself.

The other day I was on the phone with Fox and asking about what coil I needed for a 2" stroke shock. They said the coil must not have a stroke shorter then 2.25.

See what I'm saying? Now, if I'm wrong, please some one correct me.


----------



## FULL_AWN (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

nothing else, fishleg has got it. 

you want the shock to bottom, not the spring. othewise the load is going through the shock body, not the shaft like it should. granted there is load on the shock body obviously, but bottoming on the spring is bad.

so the stack height (the second number) should be longer than the stroke.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

> FISHLEG]Yer not stupid but I think I have a different view.
> If your shock has a 2.3" stroke, you actually want a 2.5" coil. If you have a coil with the same stroke as your shock when it bottoms out the coils will smash into each other and be real harsh. The shock should bottom on the rubber stopper on the shaft, not the spring itself. So the coil should have a slightly longer stroke than the shock itself.
> 
> The other day I was on the phone with Fox and asking about what coil I needed for a 2" stroke shock. They said the coil must not have a stroke shorter then 2.25.
> ...


Totaly agree with u...

I also have a 2" stroke shock and use 2.3 stroke springs .

BTW... spring rate is very important too...
I always go with the next one heavyer for my weight . (@ 165lbs. 700X2.3 pring)


----------



## FULL_AWN (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Very good to know.


----------

